# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 6, 7, 7A, 8, 13, 31, 32, 42, 61, 92 ja 93 kilpailutus

## kuukanko

Nyt kilpailutetaan otsikossa mainittuja linjoja. Kilpailutus on jaettu kahteen kohteeseen:
linjat 6, 7, 7A, 31, 32, 42, 92 ja 93. Yhteensä 42 teliä, joista vähintään puolet uusia. Hintapisteet 79, kalustopisteet 21linjat 8, 13 ja 61. Yhteensä 13 teliä ja 5 2-akselista. Busseista vähintään puolet on oltava uusia. Hintapisteet 91, kalustopisteet 9
Molempien sopimusaika on 1.7.2021 - 30.6.2029 + 2 vuoden optio.

Kaluston päästötasovaatimus on Euro5. Lisäpisteitä saa seuraavasti:
uusi päästötön bussi 0,5 pkäytetty päästötön bussi 0,25 puusi puhdas bussi 0,2 pkäytetty puhdas bussi 0,1 p
Päästöttömien ja puhtaan bussin määritelmät ovat EU-direktiivin 2019/1161 mukaiset eli käytännössä sähköbussit lasketaan päästöttömiksi ja biopolttoaineita käyttävät puhtaiksi.

Siirtymäajalla saa käyttää Euro5-kalustoa tarjotusta kalustosta riippumatta. Siirtymäaika on sähköbussien osalta 18 kk sopimuksen allekirjoittamisesta ja uusien kaasu- ja dieselbussien osalta 12 kk.

----------


## eemeli113

Pöytäkirjoissa puhuttiin myös uudesta heilurilinjasta, johon yhdistyvät 7A ja 32A. Kuitenkin 32A on sopimuksessa, joka päättyy aikaisintaan 30.6.2023. Mikäli linjojen 7A ja 32A yhdistäminen yhdeksi ruuhka-ajan heiluriksi toteutuu, mahtaakohan tämä uusi linja liikennöidä puoliksi kahteen eri sopimukseen?

----------


## kuukanko

Tässä kilpailussa on mainittu tilaajan optio runkolinjaston käyttöönotosta, joka sisältäisi 7A:n jatkamisen Varissuolle (sillä reitillä, mikä on Fölin runkolinjastosivulla) ja ko. linjan automäärän kasvattamisen tässä sopimuksessa 7:stä 13:een.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko mainittu jotain runkolinjauudistuksen vaikutuksesta linjojen 8, 13 ja 61 sopimukseen?

----------


## kuukanko

Siinä kohteessa runkolinjaoptiolla ajettaisiin linjoja 10, L71, V3 ja V5.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mitä tuo puhdas bussi käytännössä tarkalleen tarkoittaa? Onko se dieselbussi, johon tankataan uusiutuvista raaka-aineista valmistettua dieseliä? Tavallinen biodiesel ei kai sentään riitä, vai riittäkö se täyttämään vaatimuksen? Entä, miten valvotaan vaaditun polttoaineen käyttöä? Muistaakseni Neste mainosti, että heidän uusiutuva diesel ei edellytä muutoksia moottoriin ja voidaan käyttää missä seos suhteessa tahansa. Hintaero tavalliseen diesel polttoaineeseen on kuitenkin huomattava. Eli, eikö tuo vaatimus täyttyisi uudella Euro 6 autolla johon tankataan uusiutuvaa dieseliä ilman mitään sen ihmeempää?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä tuo puhdas bussi käytännössä tarkalleen tarkoittaa?


EU-direktiivin 2019/1161 mukaan:
_4 artikla
Määritelmät
Tässä direktiivissä tarkoitetaan:
...
4)  puhtaalla ajoneuvolla:
a)  M1-,  M2-  tai  N1-luokan ajoneuvoa,  jonka  suurimmat pakokaasupäästöt  ilmaistuna grammoina hiilidioksidia kilometriä  kohti  (CO2 g/km) ovat  liitteessä  olevassa taulukossa  2  säädettyjen raja-arvojen  mukaiset ja todellisissa ajo-olosuhteissa  syntyvät epäpuhtauksia aiheuttavat päästöt ovat  pienemmät kuin  mainitussa taulukossa esitetyt prosenttiosuudet sovellettavista päästörajoista, tai;
b)  M3-, N2- tai N3-luokan ajoneuvoa, joka käyttää Euroopan parlamentin ja neuvoston direktiivin 2014/94/EU (*) 2 artiklan 1 ja 2 alakohdassa määriteltyä vaihtoehtoista polttoainetta, lukuun ottamatta polttoaineita, joihin liittyy suuria  epäsuoran maankäytön muutoksen riskejä  ja jotka  on tuotettu sellaisista raaka-aineista, joiden tuotantoalue on laajentunut merkittävästi maalle, johon on sitoutunut paljon hiiltä, Euroopan parlamentin ja neuvoston  direktiivin (EU)  2018/2001 (**)  26  artiklan mukaisesti. Kun  kyseessä ovat  ajoneuvot,  jotka käyttävät nestemäisiä biopolttoaineita taikka synteettisiä tai parafiinisiä polttoaineita, kyseisiin polttoaineisiin ei saa sekoittaa tavanomaisia fossiilisia polttoaineita;_

Raskaat (kokonaispainoltaan yli 5 t) linja-autot ovat M3-luokan ajoneuvoja eli niihin sovelletaan kohtaa b.

Tuossa viitattu direktiivin 2014/94/EU kohta on:
_2 artikla
Määritelmät
Tässä direktiivissä tarkoitetaan
1) vaihtoehtoisilla polttoaineilla polttoaineita tai voimanlähteitä, joilla korvataan ainakin osittain fossiilisen öljyn käyttö liikenteen energianlähteenä ja joilla on mahdollista edistää hiilen poistamista liikenteestä ja parantaa liikenteen alan ympäristösuorituskykyä. Vaihtoehtoisia polttoaineita ovat muun muassa:
- sähkö,
- vety,
- biopolttoaineet, siten kuin ne on määritelty direktiivin 2009/28/EY 2 artiklan i alakohdassa,
- synteettiset ja parafiiniset polttoaineet,
- maakaasu, mukaan lukien biometaani, kaasumaisessa muodossa (paineistettu maakaasu - CNG) ja nesteytetyssä muodossa (nesteytetty maakaasu - LNG), ja
- nestekaasu (LPG);

2) sähkökäyttöisellä ajoneuvolla moottoriajoneuvoa, joka on varustettu käyttövoimalaitteella, joka sisältää vähintään yhden energiamuuntimena toimivan sähköisen oheislaitteen, jossa on ladattava sähköinen energiavarastojärjestelmä, joka voidaan myös ladata ulkoisesti;_

Ja direktiivin 2009/28/EY 2 artiklan i alakohta on:
_biopolttoaineilla tarkoitetaan nestemäisiä tai kaasumaisia liikenteessä käytettäviä polttoaineita, jotka tuotetaan biomassasta_




> Entä, miten valvotaan vaaditun polttoaineen käyttöä?


Tämän kilpailutuksen sopimusluonnoksissa sanotaan:
_Liikennöitsijä on velvollinen vuosittain osoittamaan, että jos Liikennöitsijä on tarjonnut puhdasta kalustoa, niin ne täyttävät Euroopan parlamentin ja neuvoston direktiivin (EU) 2019/1161 vaatimukset puhtaista ajoneuvoista._

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko näiden kilpailutusten tarjousten avaamispäivä edelleen 13.08, vai onko muutettu myöhempään?

----------


## kuukanko

On siirretty kahdella viikolla eteenpäin, uusi päivä on 27.8.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikähän lienee syy moiseen jatkoaikaan?

----------


## kuukanko

Tarjouspyyntöä korjattiin 17.7. ja tarjousajan on oltava vähintään 35 päivää.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutus on ratkaistu tänään. Huhujen mukaan Nobina olisi voittanut kohteen 1 ja joku turkulaisisäntien yhteenliittymistä kohteen 2.

----------


## Madmax

> Kilpailutus on ratkaistu tänään. Huhujen mukaan Nobina olisi voittanut kohteen 1 ja joku turkulaisisäntien yhteenliittymistä kohteen 2.


Jos noin on käynnyt niin varmasti valitus markkinaoikeuteen tulee tapahtumaan

----------


## Miska

Tulokset löytyvät nyt pöytäkirjasta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miten oli hinnan ero Nobinan ensimmäisen tarjouksen ja nyt tämän toisen tarjouksen kanssa? Toki nyt tarjottiin pelkästään sähköbusseja, ja palkkakustannukset tulevat olemaan isommat, mutta oliko hinnassa eroa? Kovin alhaiselta hinta vaikuttaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos noin on käynnyt niin varmasti valitus markkinaoikeuteen tulee tapahtumaan


Valitusaika päättyi eilen eikä yhtään valitusta ole jätetty.

----------


## jltku

Tällä kerralla sitten Nobinan tulo Turkuun varmistui. Uutta liikennöitsijää siis odottamaan. Nobinalle tämä taitaa olla mukavampi ratkaisu, kun saa 17 bussia enemmän Turkuun kuin ensimmäisellä kerralla tultuaan valituksi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikä nyt on tämän hetken tilanne autojen suhteen, kuinka pitkän päivän pystyy telisähköbussilla ajamaan yhdellä latauksella? Miten tuo liikenne käytännössä hoituu, kun kaikki autot on sähköbusseja? 32/42 linjoilla on tasainen kierto iltaan asti, 6/7 linjoillakin melko pitkiä vuoroja. Onko akkujen suhteen tapahtumassa mitään uutta tai ihmeellistä. Mikäli autoja ladataan Naantalissa ja Varissuolla, tarvitaan siihen myös aikaa ja lisää autoja kiertoon.

----------


## eemeli113

> Mikä nyt on tämän hetken tilanne autojen suhteen, kuinka pitkän päivän pystyy telisähköbussilla ajamaan yhdellä latauksella? Miten tuo liikenne käytännössä hoituu, kun kaikki autot on sähköbusseja? 32/42 linjoilla on tasainen kierto iltaan asti, 6/7 linjoillakin melko pitkiä vuoroja. Onko akkujen suhteen tapahtumassa mitään uutta tai ihmeellistä. Mikäli autoja ladataan Naantalissa ja Varissuolla, tarvitaan siihen myös aikaa ja lisää autoja kiertoon.


Tasainen kierto kyllä, mutta huomasithan mukana olevat ruuhkavuorot 7A, 92 ja 93? Veikkaisin autokiertojen lasketun siten, että ajoneuvot käydään lataamassa varikolla ruuhka-aikojen välissä. Missään välissä ei ole käsittääkseni ollut puhetta latausinfrasta pysäkeillä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä nyt on tämän hetken tilanne autojen suhteen, kuinka pitkän päivän pystyy telisähköbussilla ajamaan yhdellä latauksella?


HSL-alueen ketjussa olleessa linkissä Bussmagasinetin uutiseen Nobinan kalustohankinnasta sanotaan, että Nobinan Turkuun tilaamilla BYD-teleillä voidaan ajaa yhdellä latauksella 400 km SORT2-syklillä.

----------


## kuukanko

Nobina rakentaa varikon Pahaniemeen. Ylen uutinen

----------

